# Engine misfire/intermittent misfiring



## rvanders37 (Jan 1, 2005)

i simply must share what caused my 1993maxima to missfire it wasn't the injectors which i replaced. it wasn't the wires, plugs, fuel filter fuel pump, air filter or erg related stuff. it was the single wire off the distributor for the camshaft position sensor. the connector was corroded and green and crumbled when it pulled on it. i simply stripped back some clean wire and crimped a new terminal, plugged it back in and presto! everything is normal again. save yourselves some time and look for this first. the camshaft position sensor wire.

you are all welcome.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Gotta like the "free" fixes (even if you had to spend a bit of $$$ to get there).


----------

